# I think my mac is being used for cryptojacking



## Kferguson319 (Jul 11, 2019)

If anyone knows anything about identifying something suspicious in the "installer log" could you then please take a look at this for me and tell me if you find something. DONT know much about the macbook pro and my cpu is crazy high and I dont know what to do or if im right or just trippin. attached is the installer log and below is the wifi logs

*WiFi log:*

Source: /var/log/wifi.log

Size: 671 KB (670,925 bytes)

Last Modified: 8/27/19, 11:58 AM

Recent Contents: ...

Tue Aug 27 11:21:58.975 BTC: <airportd[122]> __BluetoothCoexHandleUpdateForNode: <en1> Handle Bluetooth Coex: FrequencyBand <2>, Bluetooth Bandwidth Utilization <0>, Clamshell Mode <0>

Tue Aug 27 11:21:58.975 BTC: <airportd[122]> BluetoothCoexSetProfile: <en1> profile for band 2.4GHz didn't change

Tue Aug 27 11:21:58.975 BTC: <airportd[122]> BluetoothCoexSetProfile: <en1> profile for band 5GHz didn't change

Tue Aug 27 11:21:58.975 BTC: <airportd[122]> BluetoothCoexHandle_ApplyPolicy: <en1> Bluetooth Coex: band = 0x2

Tue Aug 27 11:21:58.975 BTC: <airportd[122]> BluetoothCoexHandle_ApplyPolicy: <en1> Bluetooth Coex: hosting AP = NO, assoc as STA = YES, assoced in 2.4GHz = NO

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.175 IPC: <airportd[122]> ADDED XPC CLIENT CONNECTION [sharingd (pid=7761, euid=1100101, egid=20)]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.175 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.178 IPC: <airportd[122]> ADDED XPC CLIENT CONNECTION [sharingd (pid=7761, euid=1100101, egid=20)]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.178 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.179 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.179 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.179 <airportd[122]> ERROR: sharingd (7761) is not entitled for com.apple.wifi.events, but allowing anyways for event type 5

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 <airportd[122]> ERROR: sharingd (7761) is not entitled for com.apple.wifi.events, but allowing anyways for event type 7

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 <airportd[122]> ERROR: sharingd (7761) is not entitled for com.apple.wifi.events, but allowing anyways for event type 1

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7761 (sharingd)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.180 <airportd[122]> ERROR: sharingd (7761) is not entitled for com.apple.wifi.events, but allowing anyways for event type 2

Tue Aug 27 11:22:02.184 <airportd[122]> ERROR: sharingd (7761) is not entitled for com.apple.wifi.join_history, will not allow request

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.512 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> BACKGROUND SCAN request on interface en1 with SSID list (null)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.513 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 1 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.513 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 2 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 3 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67563d00> [channelNumber=1(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67563c50> [channelNumber=2(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67563d90> [channelNumber=3(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 )} took 0.0006 seconds, returned 3 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 4 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 5 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 6 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67564040> [channelNumber=4(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6750c800> [channelNumber=5(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 <CWChannel: 0x7feb675721c0> [channelNumber=6(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 1 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 7 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.514 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 8 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 9 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67572180> [channelNumber=7(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67573600> [channelNumber=8(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67573fd0> [channelNumber=9(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 10 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 11 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 36 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67573760> [channelNumber=10(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67571550> [channelNumber=11(2GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67552f80> [channelNumber=36(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 )} took 0.0004 seconds, returned 2 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 40 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 44 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 48 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.515 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6753e3e0> [channelNumber=40(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6753e330> [channelNumber=44(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67533570> [channelNumber=48(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 1 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 149 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 153 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 157 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6751beb0> [channelNumber=149(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.516 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67574790> [channelNumber=153(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67555500> [channelNumber=157(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, active]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 )} took 0.0007 seconds, returned 5 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 161 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 165 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 52 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67555790> [channelNumber=161(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6754f8d0> [channelNumber=165(5GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, active],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67545ca0> [channelNumber=52(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 )} took 0.0004 seconds, returned 1 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 56 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 60 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 64 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67574860> [channelNumber=56(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb675556c0> [channelNumber=60(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67571330> [channelNumber=64(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.517 )} took 0.0002 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 100 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 104 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 108 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67561b80> [channelNumber=100(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6757a9e0> [channelNumber=104(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb675511c0> [channelNumber=108(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 112 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 116 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 120 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6750aeb0> [channelNumber=112(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6754a160> [channelNumber=116(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(+1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67555880> [channelNumber=120(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 124 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 128 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.518 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 132 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 <CWChannel: 0x7feb675744d0> [channelNumber=124(5GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 <CWChannel: 0x7feb6754e860> [channelNumber=128(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67574690> [channelNumber=132(5GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 )} took 0.0003 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 136 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request on channel 140 does not require a live scan

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 Scan: <airportd[122]> Cache-assisted scan request does not require a live scan

AutoJoin: <airportd[122]> Successful cache-assisted background scan request with channels {(

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67568fb0> [channelNumber=136(5GHz), channelWidth={40MHz(-1)}, DFS],

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 <CWChannel: 0x7feb67552b70> [channelNumber=140(5GHz), channelWidth={20MHz}, DFS]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:11.519 )} took 0.0002 seconds, returned 0 results

Tue Aug 27 11:22:25.298 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> load images

Tue Aug 27 11:22:25.703 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation initWithStatusItem:bundle:]: _isBusy 0

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.581 IPC: <airportd[122]> ADDED XPC CLIENT CONNECTION [WiFiProxy (pid=7851, euid=1100101, egid=20)]

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.581 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.581 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.581 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.582 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.582 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.582 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.583 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.583 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.583 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.583 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.584 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.584 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.585 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:34.585 Info: <airportd[122]> START MONITORING EVENT request received from pid 7851 (WiFiProxy)

Tue Aug 27 11:22:35.634 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation initBackend]_block_invoke: _isBusy 0

Tue Aug 27 11:22:35.636 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:22:35.646 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=unknown, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:22:36.075 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> reachability state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:22:36.075 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:22:36.076 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:21.511 Driver Event: <airportd[122]> _bsd_80211_event_callback: SCAN_CACHE_UPDATED (en1)

Tue Aug 27 11:37:21.798 Info: <airportd[122]> QUERY SCAN CACHE request received from pid 93 (locationd)

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.005 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.005 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.006 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.006 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.374 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.374 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.389 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.389 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.389 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.389 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.403 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.403 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.403 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.404 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.418 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.421 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.571 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.571 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.571 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:37:42.571 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.011 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.041 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.041 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.362 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.418 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.418 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.418 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.418 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.418 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.419 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:37:43.507 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.507 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.606 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.609 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.609 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.609 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.620 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.621 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.621 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.621 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.648 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.648 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.648 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.648 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.659 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:02.662 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.145 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.146 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.146 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.146 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.147 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.147 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.147 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.150 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.150 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.150 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.151 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.151 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.167 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.167 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.167 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.171 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.177 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:47:03.178 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:13.508 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.082 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.083 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 <airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.160 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.161 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.161 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.161 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.161 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.161 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

<airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.180 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.180 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Service/1E393E6E-7A41-452B-98E8-83F83DBCBEA2/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.180 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.181 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.181 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.182 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

<airportd[122]> _SC_callback: Changed keys = { Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4' 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6' }

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv4'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 <airportd[122]> _processIPv4Changes: ARP/NDP offloads disabled, not programming the offload

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 SC: <airportd[122]> airportdProcessSystemConfigurationEvent: Processing 'State:/Network/Global/IPv6'

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> ip state changed

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: pppConnectionState 0

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Info: <Wi-Fi Menu Extra[7709]> -[AirPortExtraImplementation processAirPortStateChanges]: old state=4 bars, new state=4 bars

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]

Tue Aug 27 11:58:14.271 Assoc: <airportd[122]> <en1> IPv4/ROUTER ASSIGNED [ip=192.168.0.174, router=192.168.0.1]


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but you have several threads already started for various things that you never reply back to or finish. Until you do there will be no more new topics allowed.

I'm beginning to think you're an Internet troll.

Closing thread.


----------

